

Show HN: Likeplum.com a knowledge marketplace, like yahoo answers on steroids - D3nver
https://www.likeplum.com/user/learn/programming

======
D3nver
Hey everyone, I'd love any feedback for the site that you can provide. We had
our soft launch last month and have been working to grow out user base. Any
feedback or marketing ideas are appreciated!

------
ereckers
Question: do you already have medical professionals giving qualified medical
treatments via your service?

